# تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )



## Messias (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*تجربة فيلادلفيا*​ 


*انها التجربة التي تم فيها اخفاء مدمرة أمريكية عن الانظار بفعل عدة مجالات غريبة و أصيب طاقمها بالجنون

يبدأ بحثنا بالصحفي (جون كارنبتر ) ، الصحفي في جريدة محلية صغيرة في بوسطن عندما التقي بالمصادفة بالبحار ( فيليب دوران ) في مقهي ..

وعندها أخبره فيليب بتلك الحادثة .. ولكن نظرا لأن فيليب كان مجنونا .. فلم يعره جون اي اهتمام ..

لولا أن صاحب المقهي أخبره بأن فيليب هذا كان يعمل بالبحرية الأمريكية قبل أن يجن وخرج منها عام 1944 بسبب جنون صنعه الخوف ، وأنه قضي بعض الوقت في مصحات نفسيه ..

ولكن الذي جذب جون حقا هو أنه عندما سأل صاحب المقهي عن مكان عمل فيليب .. أخبره صاحب المقهي أنه كان يعمل في فلادليفا فأسرع جون يجري وراء فيليب الذي كان قد غادر المقهي وهو يطلب منه أن يقص علي مسامعه ما يعرفه عن هذي الحادثة ......

اينشتين !!منذ وضع نظريته النسبية عام 1905 ، سجل ألبرت أينشتين اسمه في تاريخ العلم الحديث كواحد من أكثر العلماء عبقرية وجرأة ، ولأن طبيعة العلماء تدفعهم دوما للبحث والدراسة مهما حققوا من نتائج ومن نجاحات .. فقد اشتغل العالم الفذ منذ أوائل عام 1916 في دراسة ما أطلق عليه اسم ( نظرية الحقل الموحد (

ففي ذلك الحين راودت أينشتين فكرة ألا تكون الجاذبية الأرضية قوة علي الاطلاق بل مجرد خاصية من خواص ما أسماه الزمكان .. أو ارتباط طاقة الزمن بالمكان ..

وتمادي أينشتين في بحثه هذا الي درجة قوله بأن ما نطلق عليه اسم المادة ليس أكثر من منطقة حدث فيها تركيز بالغ القوة لطاقة ذلك الحقل الموحد بحيث صارت ملموسة ومحسوسة ..

بإختصار أراد صاحب النظرية النسبية أن يثبت أن المادة هي صورة من صور الطاقة .. وليس العكس ..

وعلي الرغم مما يتمتع به اينشتين من مصداقية في الأوساط العلمية والفزيائية .. الا أن نظريته الجديدة قوبلت بشئ من التحفظ والحذر باعتبار أن كل قواعد العلم تؤكد أن المادة والطاقة يتواجدان جنبا الي جنب في الحياة و أن المادة لا يمكنها أن تتحول الي طاقة بالاحتراق أو التبخر مثلا في حين تقول نظرية أينشتين الجديدة أن كل ما يحدث هو أن الطاقة تعود الي حالتها الأولي فحسب عندما تتحلل من صورتها المادية ..

وعلي الرغم من الاعتراضات العديدة واصل اينشتين العمل في نظريته هذي وفي محاولة منه لاثبات أن الجاذبية ليست قوة في حد ذاتها وانما هي تأثير من تأثيرات الاندماج أو التناغم بين عدة قوي اخري علي رأسها المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية للأرض ..

وفي عام 1927 بدأ اينشتين يمزج نظريته هذي مع نظرية تبادل الطاقة التي تقول ان كل نوع من الطاقة يمكن أن ينشأ من نوع آخر منها تماما كما يمكن توليد الكهرباء بواسطة مغناطيس في المولدات الكهربية العادية في نفس الوقت يمكن فيه توليد المغنطيسية من الكهرباء كما نجد في المغنطيس الكهربي ..

وهنا وضع العالم الفيزيائي العبقري يده علي حقائق نظرية الحقل الموحد ....

وهذا الحقل هو ما ينشأ من مزج الطاقة الكهربية بالمجال المغنطيسي للأرض والجاذبية الأرضية والأشعة الكونية والنووية معا ..

وطوال عمره الذي تجاوز السادسة والسبعين ظل اينشتين وحده في هذا الملعب يسعي لاثبات نظرية الحقل الموحد في حين يصر باقي العلماء علي أنه يطارد هدفا وهميا في محاولة عابثة لإيجاد قواعد لنظام الفوضي ( علي حد قولهم ) .. ولكن هناك بعض الأدلة التي تشير الي أن اينشتين قد أجري بالفعل تجربة عملية علي تأثير الحقل الموحد هذا ..

وأنها كانت تجربة رهيبة ...

الي أقصي حد ...

ففي نيو جيرسي عام 1954 وعندا لحق الصحفي جون كاربنتر بذلك الرجل فيليب دوران الذي يتصوره سكان بلدته مجنونا وجمعتهما جلسة واحدة هادئة قال فيليب الآتي :

((كان هذا في أكتوبر 1943 عندما أخبرونا أنهم سيجرون تجربة خاصة جدا علي سلاح جديد لو نجح فسيؤدي الي سحق الإسطولين الألماني والياباني معا بأقل خسائر ممكنة .. وفي ذلك اليوم اجتمع كبار القادة في فلادليفا .. في القاعدة البحرية هناك وجاء بعض المدنيين ، أحدهم كان طويل الشعر أشيبه صاحب شارب كث أثار سخرية البحارة ... وكان من الواضح أنهم يولونه اهتماما بالغا وهو يشرف علي تركيب بعض الأجهزة التي لم أر مثلها قط ، ثم جائت السفينة ( DE – 173) ...

كانت هناك سفينتان اخريان علي جانبي السفينة ( DE – 173) وعلي متنهما تلك الأجهزة العجيبة ولقد راحتا تبثان طاقة ما نحو السفينة .. في البداية ، بدا الأمر أشبه بأزيز ينتشر في الهواء .. ثم تحول الي طنين قوي ، وبعدها أصبح ارتجاجا عنيفا جعلني اغلق عيني في قوة ورأسي يكاد ينفجر ، وعندما فتحتهما ثانية ، كان هناك ضباب رمادي حفيف يحيط بالسفينة ( DE – 173) .. ثم لم يلبث ذلك الضباب أن أصبح شفافا وإختفت داخلة السفينة تماما حتي لم يعد يظهر سوي أثرها علي سطح الماء ..


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كنت أسمع صراخا رهيبا ينبعث من الفراغ الذي تركته السفينه خلفها وكأنما يعاني بحارتها عذابا يفوق احتمال البشر .. ولكن الكل أكدوا أنهم لايسمعون شيئا وأنني أتوهم فحسب حتي عادت السفينة للظهور وعرفنا ما حدث .....

الرجال اصيبوا بصدمة هائلة .. بعضهم شعر بالآم مفزعة ، في كل خلية من جسده .. والبعض الآخر شاهد أشباحا .. والبعض الثالث فوجئ بمخلوقات عجيبة تهاجمه .. المهم أنهم عانوا جميعا من عذاب لا مثيل له خلال الدقائق القليلة التي اختفوا فيها مع (( (DE – 173) ------------

لم تكن هذي أول مرة يسمع فيها الصحفي جون بأمر تجربة فلادلفيا الرهيبة هذي ..

ففي عام 1953 التقي بضابط سابق من البحرية همس في اذنه بأنه قد سمع من بعض القادة القدامي أن تجربة علمية مدهشة قد اجريت في منطقة أمنية خاصة في ساحة البحرية في فلادلفيا لإخفاء مدمرة كاملة كوسيلة لإبتكار سلاح سري خفي قادر علي مباغتتة الأسطول الياباني في عرض المحيط الهادي ...

ومنذ ذلك الحين ترامي الي مسامعه الكثير من الأحاديث حول التجربة الرهيبة ولكنها كلها لم تحمل لمحة تأكيد واحدة مما جعله يتجاهل هذا الأمر برمته ولا يوليه الإهتمام الكافي بإعتبار أن كل ما يحدث مجرد شائعات أو امور أسئ فهم مدلولاتها كما يحدث في كثير من الأحيان ..

حتي التقي بذلك الرجل فيليب دوران ..

فعلي الرغم من أن الكل يعتبر فيليب هذا مجنونا الا أن كونه أحد مشاة البحربة خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية في منطقة فلادلفيا بالذات كان يمنح حديثه شيئا من المنطقية ..

ثم إنه أول شاهد عيان علي ما حدث ..

والأغرب أنه عندما التقط جون صحيفة قديمة بها صورة بعض العلماء وطلب من فيليب أن يتعرف العالم الأشيب طويل الشعر كث الشارب ... أشار الي احدي العلماء المشهورين وقال إنه هو ...

فأدرك جون أنه وصل الي مبتغاه ..

فالرجل الذي تعرفه فيليب في الصورة باعتباره ذلك الذي كان يشرف علي الأجهزة في تجربة فلادلفيا لم يكن سوي أينشتين ....

(( ألبرت اينشتين )) شخصيا ..

وعلي الرغم من أن البحرية الأمريكية لم تصدر بيانا رسميا حول الأمر .. الا أن أحد قادتها صرح عبر مؤتمر صحفي غير رسمي أن ما نشر مجرد خزعبلات وأنه من المضحك أن يقال إن إخفاء سفينة حربية كاملة يمكن أن يكون حقيقة واقعية ..

وبلا من أن يهدئ هذا التصريح الموقف ، فإنه أشعله بشدة ..

وبدأ جون يجري تحرياته علي نطاق واسع بتمويل من إحدي الصحف الكبري في واشنطن .. كما إضطر للإسنعانه بثلاثة من المعونين لفرز كل ما يصله من خطابات ورسائل وبرقيات ، لإختيار ما تلوح الجدية من بين سطوره .. وإستبعاد محولات الشهرة والجدل العقيم ..

ولقد تأكد جون من أن فيليب دوران كان يعمل في قطاع الأمن في مشاة البحرية الأمريكية في فلادلفيا عام 1943 في أكتوبر بالتحديد .. كما حصل علي وثائق تثبت عمل ( باتريك ماسي ) كخبير في في الكهرباء وانتدابه من البحرية الي القيادة في واشنطن خلال عام 1945 مما يمنح شهادة الرجلين مصداقية لا باس بها ..

ثم توصل لحقيقة مدهشة اخري ..

فما يقرب من 66% من أفراد طاقم السفينة الحربية ( DE – 173 ) ، تم ايداعهم مصحات نفسية وعصبية خلال الفترة من نوفمبر 1943 حتي ديسمبر 1945 وبعضهم ظل هناك حتي منتصف الخمسينات ..

و تساءل جون في مقالة التالي :

___ أمن المعقول أو من المنطقي أن يصاب كل هذا العدد من رجال البحرية من سفينة واحدة باضطراب عقلي مشترك دون سبب واضح ؟؟؟! ___

وجاء السؤال كطعنة في الصميم لقيادات البحرية الأمريكية التي واصلت عدم التعليق رسميا ولكنها – في الوقت ذاته – أخفت كل الوثائق المتعلقة بالسفينة المنكوبة ..

وعلي الرغم من توالي الشهادات من كل صوب علي مكتب (جون كاربنتر ) ، ومن العشرات من بحارة طاقم (DE – 173) قد قصوا القصة نفسها .. وأيدوا ما قاله فيليب وباتريك إلا أن جميعهم كانوا يحملون شهادة طبية رسمية تؤكد أنهم ليسوا في حالتهم الطبيعية مما جعل شهادتهم بلا سند قانوني مؤكد ..

وربما كان هذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي دفع قيادات البحرية الي إيداعهم هذي المصحات خلال فترة الحرب وما بعدها ..

وفي رسالة أحد البحارة وهو ( مايكل جريج ) ، المسئول الثاني عن الدفة ، قال الرجل :

))كنا علي ظهر السفينة نعلم جيدا أنهم سيقومون بتجربة سلاح ما ، وكان معظمنا مفهم بالحماسة ، ثم بدأت تلك المولدات الضخمة في العمل ، وشعرنا وكأن رؤوسنا ستنفجر ، وكادت قلوبنا تثب من صدورنا مع عنف خفقاتها وبعدها أحاط بنا ضباب أخضر كثيف ، وأظلمت الدنيا من حولنا ، وكأننا قد فقدنا أبصارنا ، فاستولي الرعب علي معظمنا ، وراح الكل يعدو بلا هدف ، في كل مكان وكل إتجاه ، وتصورت أننا قد غرقنا في عالم آخر .. أو أن عقولنا قد أصابها الجنون ، مع تلك الهلاوس التي تراءت لنا ، فصديقي ( ميجور ) أقسم أنه يري زوجته الراحلة ، والضابط ( براد ) راح يضحك في جنون ، والقبطان ( رود ) أخد يدير الدفة في حركات هيستيرية ، وهو يصرخ بأنه من الضروري أن نخرج من بحر الظلمات هذا ، أما أنا ، فقد التقيت بمخلوقات من عالم آخر ، أو هي وحوش ، أو لعلها هلاوس مجنونة .. المهم أن ما عانيناه هناك لم يكنت عاديا أبدا ، بل كان يستحق أن نصاب من أجله بجنون حقيقي .((

كان هذا أول خطاب من أحد بحارة السفينة المنكوبة وإن كان إتبات هذا أمر مستحيلا ، بعد أن أخفت البحرية كل الوثائق الرسمية ، وواصلت إصرارها علي رفض التحدث عن الأمر علي الرغم من سيل الخطابات وإهتمام الرأي العام ..

ثم وصل جون فجأة لخطاب خطير ..

خطير الي أقصي حد ..

هذا لأنه كان كافيا ليقلب الأمور كلها رأسا علي عقب ..


استمر صراع جون كاربنتر طويلا في محاولته لاثبات قيام البحرية الأمريكية بتلك التجربة الرهيبة التي حاولت فيها إخفاء سفينة بحرية كاملة لولا أن اصيب طاقمها بأضرار فادحة حتمت إيقاف التجربة وعدم تكرارها ..

وعلي الرغم من سيل الخطابات والرسائل .. ومن شهود العيان الذين وصفوا ما حدث علي سطح السفينة ظل الأمر كله أشبه بلعبة عبثية مع غياب الدليل المادي الحاسم علي حدوث تلك التجربة خاصة وأن كل الشهود كانوا من نزلاء المصحات اتلنفسية السابقين ، ومن بحارة السفينة أيضا ..

ومع مواصلة البحرية صمتها العنيد ، بدأ الموقف ينحسر .. وراح إهتمام العامة يقل تدريجيا .. وفجأة ..

وصلت رسالة بالغة الخطورة ..

رسالة تحمل توقيع العالم الفيزيائي المعروف ( ألند (

وفي رسالته قال (ألند

))لن يمكنكم أن تتصوروا عظمة تجربة اينشتين التي لم يعترف بها أحد .. لقد دفعت يدي حتي المرفق داخل حقل الطافة الفريد هذا بمجرد أن بدأ في التدفق في عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة ، حول السفينة البحرية (de - 173) ، ولقد شعرت به يعبر يدي الممدودة داخله .. أما الهواء حول السفينة ، فقد تحول في بطء الي لون قاتم ، قبل أن يتكون سديم رمادي ضبابي أشبه بالسحاب الخفيف ، أظنه الجسيمات الذرية ، أو الهواء التأين حول السفينة ، التي راحت تختفي تدريجيا عن الأعين البشربة .. هذا الحقل يوحي بأنه هناك كهربية صافية تحيط به بمجرد تدفقه .. ولقد كان من القوة بحيث كاد يبتلع جسدي كله ، عندما بلغت كثافته أقصاها ، إذ راح يتحرك بغتة في اتجاه عقارب الساعة وأظن أن هذا الانعكاس في الحقل ، هو سبب فشل التجربة .. ((

رسالة كهذي ، من عالم له مكانته مثل ألند كانت تكفي لكسر حاجز صمت البحرية بعنف مما أجبر قيادتها علي الإدلاء بتصريح غير رسمي قالت فيه بإختصار أقل ما يوصف به هو أنه مخل وغير مشبع :

)) ----- لا يوجد في ملفات البحرية كلها ما يحمل اسم ( تجربة فيلادلفيا (( ولقد فجر هذا البيان المختصر موجة من السخط والغضب في كل الأوساط ..

بل موجه من السخرية ايضا فقد كتب جون في مقالة التالي إنه لم يسمع أو يقرأ في حياته كلها بيانا أكثر سخافة وسذاجة من بيان قيادة البحرية هذا ، إذ أنه ليس بالضرورة أن تحمل التجربة في ملفات البحرية ، اسم تجربة فيلادلفيا الذي أطلقه فو علي الأمر ، و أنه من المحتم أن يكون لها كود سري خاص مثل ( الرجل الخفي ) أو(الفراغ) أو أي اسم آخر ..

ثم عاد ينشر شهادة العالم البروفيسور ألند وكأنه يتحدي بها كل قيادات البحرية .. كان من الواضح أن ( فالنتين)علي علم بالتجربة في حينها ، وأن جيسوب أحد المشاركين فيها مما أثار مشاعر الكل ، ودفع سيلا من الصحفيين ورجال الإعلام نحو فالنتين الذي فوجئ بهذا الجيش حوله وبآلاف الأسئلة التي تخترق اذنيه وعقله وكيانه كله ، فإرتبك وإضطرب .. وحاول نفي معرفته بالأمر ، علي الرغم من إعترافه بإرسال تلك الرسالة إلي جون ، وكل ما قاله أمام الصحفيين هو : ))كل ما أعلمه هو أن الأمر يحتاج الي ثلاثة حقول من الطاقة المختلفة ، لتتناسب مع مستويات الفراغ الثلاثة ، وأن الأمر يرتبط بالرنين المغناطيسي الفائق علي نحو ما ((

وعلي الرغم مما قاله فالنتين ، فإن جيسوب أصر علي الصمت التام ، ولم ينف أو يؤيد ما قاله زميله ورفض تماما الإدلاء بأية أحاديث صحفية ، أو حتي إجابه سؤال واحد ...

وهكذا فقد جون دليلا قويا ، كان يمكن أن يحسم الأمر تماما ..

ولكن حملته نجحت في تفجير القضية ، وفي دفع العقول التي التفكير في صحة ما حدث ..

بل ودفعت فريقا من العلماء الي دراسة إختمالات حدوث تلك التجربة عمليا ..

وجائت النتائج مدهشة ..

معظم العلماء أكدوا أن الأمر قابل للحدوث من الناحية العملية ، إذا ما أمكن توليد حقل كهرومغناطيسي فائق ، حول جسم ما ، مع الإستعانة بقوة الجاذبية الأرضية ، والرنين البالغ ، ولكن هذا لا يمكن أن يلح ، من الناحية العملية ، بالنسبة للبشر والكائنات الحية ..

فالهدف من التجربة ، هو كسر الإنعكاسات الضوئية ، والوصول بمعامل الانكسار الي الصفر ، بحيث تعبر الأشعة من خلال الجسم مباشرة ، علي نحو يجعله غير مرئي ..

ولو حدث هذا مع البشر ، فسيعني أن الضوء لن يسقط أو يستقر عند شبكية العين ..

وهذا يعني أن يصاب الانسان بالعمي التام ، فلا يري من حوله سوي ظلام دامس ..

بل ، وكتب أحد العلماء مقالا يؤكد فيه أن النظرية نفسها ، تجعل قصة الرجل الخفي للكاتب (هربرت جورج ويلز ) مجرد عبث غير علمي ، بإعتبار أن ذلك الرجل سيصبح أعمي ، يحتاج الي من يمد له يد المساعدة خلال فترة‍ إختفائه ....

وخلال تلك الفترة ، إنتبه ( جون كاربنتر ) الي حقيقة مدهشة لم يحاول إستغلالها قط ، وهو يشن حملته هذي ، لإثبات حدوث تجربة فيلادلفيا الرهيبة ..

(ألبرت أينشتين )

فشهادة فيليب دوران ، في بلداية الأحداث كانت تشير الي أن اينشتين نفسه كان يشرف علي تلك المولدات المغنطيسية في ساحة البحرية في فيلادلفيا في أثناء إجراء التجربة .. وإسم شهير مثله ، كفيل بإثارة الموقف كله ، علي نحو مختلف تماما ..

وهنا، وحتي لا يتورط جون فيما يمكن أن يدينه قانونا ، راح يجري بعض الأبحاث حول حياة وعمل ( ألبرت اينشتين )

وكانت النتائج رائعة .. ففي عام 1940 نشر أينشتين نظرية الحقل الموحد لأول مرة ، ثم تم تعيينه في البحرية الأمريكية كعالم له شأنه ، من 31 مايو 1943 وحتي 30 يونيو 1944 .. وكأنما كانت البحرية تحتاج الي وجودة الرسمي ، في هذي الفترة بالتحديد ...

والأهم أن اينشتين قد نقل مكتبه في البحرية الي فيلادلفيا ، كما تقول الوثائق الرسمية من 18 سبتمبر 1943 وحتي 30 أكتوبر من العام نفسه ..

ولكن الأكثر خطورة هو أن أينشتين قد أعلن منذ عامين فحسب ، ردا علي بعض معارضي نظريته ، أن لديه نتائج تجريبية مقنعة للغاية ، عن العلاقة بين القوي الكهرومغنطيسية والجاذبية الأرضية ، وإن لم يجد بعد دليلا رياضيا علي هذا ، مما يوحي بأنه قد شاهد تجربة عملية ، تؤكد كل هذا ..

ووفقا للتواريخ والملابسات ، لابد أن تكون هذي هي تجربة ( فيلادلفيا)

ومع نشر هذا الأمر ، قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد ، نظرا لوجود اسم اينشتين هذي المرة مرتبطا بالتجربة الرهيبة ..

واندفع جيش الصحفيين نحو ألبرت أينشتين هذي المرة ، وهو يمني نفسه بالحصول علي سيل من المعلومات ، من هذا العالم العبقري البسيط ..

ولكن كانت في أنتظارهم جميعا مفاجأة ...

مفاجأة مذهلة ..

ومؤلمة بحق ......


وهي أن أينشتين لم يجب أي سؤال من أسئلتهم .. لأنه عندما وصلوا الي منزله ، كان قد غادر الحياة كلها ، ومات في هدوء في عام 1955 ..

ومع رحيل اينشتين في هذا التوقيت الدقيق جدا ، خبت الحماسة فجأة بشأن تجربة فيلادلفيا ، ولم يعد أحد يتابع أخبارها أو حتي المقالات الحماسية التي يكتبها جون عنها ..

ومع الوقت ، نسي جون نفسه الأمر ، وبدأ يستغل شهرته في القاء المحاضرات وإقامة الندوات ، وسرعان ما تزوج ، وانشغل بعائلته الجديدة عن الأمر كله ..


وفي أوائل الستينات ، فوجئ الكل بعالم فيزيائي جليل وهو ( فرانكليني راينهارت ) يقول في حديث تليفزيوني مذاع علي الهواء مباشرة :

(( أينشتين كان يعرف جيدا تجربة فيلادلفيا وكان يعمل فيها منذ عام 1940 مع البروفيسور ( رودلف لارنبرج) ولقد طلبا مني معاونتهما في مشروع يتعلق باستخدام الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية القوية ،لإحاطة السفن والمدمرات بغلاف واق ، يؤدي الي إنحراف الطوربيدات بعيدا عنها .. ولقد بدأنا العمل في ذلك المشروع بالفعل ثم لم نلبث أن طورنا الفكرة الي اطلاق الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي في الهواء بدلا من الماء لإخفاء السفن بصريا .. وكل ما كان يقلقنا هو الآثار الجانبية التي قد تحدث نتيجة للتجربة وكان من ضمنها احتمال غليان الماء ، أو تأين الهواء حول السفينة ، أو أي من تلك الأمور التي تؤدي الي حالة من عدم الاستقرار ، إلا أن أحدا منا .. حتي أينشتين نفسه لم يفكر في إحتمالات إحلال الكتلة والتداخل بين الأبعاد))

عبارة البروفيسور راينهارت الأخيرة لم تكن مفهومة للعامة ، ولكنها أثارت في العقول إحتمالا جديدا ، لم يخطر ببال أحد أبدا ، طوال فترة الحديث عن تجربة فيلادلفيا ...

تري هل تسببت التجربة في حدوث فجوة بين الأبعاد المختلفة ، أم أنها فتحت بوابة الي عالم آخر ؟؟؟!!! ...

إحتمالات بدت كلها أشبه بالخيال العلمي ، علي الرغم من علميتها المطلقة .. ولقد حاول الصحفيون الاستفسار عما قاله الدكتور راينهارت ومعرفة ما الذي كان يعنيه بمصطلحي ( احلال الكتلة ) و( التداخل بين الأبعاد (

ولكن راينهارت أيضا لم يجب عن اسئلتهم ، لأنه لقي حتفه في حادث سيارة مروع ، تمزق بعدها جسده تماما ..

وهنا ، وعلي الرغم من عدم التصريح بهذا ، اتجهت أصابع الاتهام الصامتة الي السلطات الحكومية ، والي القوات البحرية الأمريكية بالتحديد ، باعتارها المسئولة عن مصرع راينهارت ، كمحاولة منها لإخراس الألسنة التي تثرثر بشأن موضوع تجربة فيلادلفيا الرهيبة ، ومحو أي أدلة مادية أو بشرية خاصة وأن فيليب دوران قد اختفي في ظروف غامضة ، بعد خروجه من ذلك المقهي البسيط ، علي حدود (نيوجيرسي) ، في حين تم تعيين البروفيسور (ألند) في المخابرات المركزية بحيث يخضع لقانون السرية ، الذي يحظر عليه الكلام في الأمر أو في أيه امور اخري تتعلق بالأمن القومي ..

وأدرك الكل ، وعلي رأسهم جون كاربنتر نفسه ، أن الأمر يتجاوز حدود قدراتهم ، فلاذوا بالصمت التام ، باعتبار أن حياتهم أغلي من البحث عن حقيقة تجربة فاشلة ، أيا كانت معطياتها ..

ومرت السنوات في هدوء ، وأصدر ( تشارلز بيرلتز) كتابا شهيرا عن تجربة فيلادلفيا في أوائل السبعينات وقد كان كتابا رائعا أنصحكم بقرائته لمن يريد الاستزادته عن هذا الوضوع ..

المهم ..

كنا عند كتاب ( تشارلز بيرلتز ) الذي بدا وكأنه آخر قول في هذا الأمر ، الذي انخفض الاهتمام به وتحول الي اسطورة غامضة ، تماما مثل ( مثلث برمودا ) ، و( الأطباق الطائرة) ، و( وحش بحيرة لوخ نس ) وغيرها ..

ثم مات الدكتور جيسوب عام 1973 ، وهو آخر من ارتبط اسمه من العلماء بتجربة فيلادلفيا ..

وتنفس قادة البحرية الأمريكية الصعداء ، باعتبار أن هذا يحسم الأمر تماما ، بعد سنوات من الشد والجذب ..

ولكن ( جيسوب ) كان قد ترك وراءه مفاجأه غير سارة لهم .. مفاجأة تتمثل في في خطاب بخط بده تركه لدي محاميه وطلب تسليمه الي جون كاربنتر بعد وفاته ...

وفي رسالته قال جيسوب :

((تجربة فيلادلفيا كانت كارثة حقيقية بكل المقاييس ، ولقد تنبأت بفشلها ، قبل حتي أن تبدأ ، فقد اعتمد فيها اينشتين علي نظرية الحقل الموحد التي اعارضها بشدة ، وعلي مزج المجال الكهرومغناطيسي بالجاذبية الأرضية ، مع اشعاع نووي محدود ، والواقع انني قد التقيت ببعض ضباط وعلماء البحرية حول هذا الأمر ، وأخبرتهم أنها تجربة مهمة بحق ، ولكنها بالغة الخطورة ، وقاسية جدا علي المتورطين فيها ، والذين سيتعرضون الي رنين مغنطيسي هائل ، وهذا يعادل ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه الطمس المؤقت للبعد ، الذي نحيا فيه .. شئ يخرج عن نطاق السيطرة ، ويمكن أن يؤدي الي اختراق بعدنا الي مستوي آخر ، أو بعد آخر .. ولكنهم لم يستمعوا الي .. ربما لأنني أقل شهرة من اينشتين ، الذي يعتبرونه اسطورة في الفيزياء .. المهم أن التجربة قد أجريت ، ونجح اينشتين في اثبات العلاقة بين أنواع الطاقة وحقول القوي المختلفة ، وأكد صحة الجزء الخاص بالاندماج في نظرية الحقل الموحد اذ اختفت السفينة بالفعل ، ولكن الحقل تسبب في خلق منطقة مضطربة ، بدلا من الغياب الكامل للألوان ، كما أن وجود أفراد الطاقم المساكين داخل حقل عنيف للطاقة ، أصابهم باضطرابات وهلاوس عنيفة ، حتي أننا كنا نسمع صراخهم المذعور ، خلال الدقائق القليلة ، التي اختفت فيها السفينة ، كما لو أن أحدا داخلها يذبحهم ذبح النعاج .. )) وفي نهاية خطابه ، كتب جيسوب وكأنه يعتذر عن اشتراكه في التجربة الرهيبة : ((وأيا كانت النتائج أو حتي الفوائد المرجوة من هذي التجربة فلم يكن من الجيد أبدا أن أسمح لهم باجرائها ، أو أن اشارك فيها ... تقبلوا أسفي ))

ونشر جون رسالة جيسوب ثم استقل سيارته للعودة الي منزله .. ولكنه لم يصل اليه أبدا .. لقد اختفى ( جون كاربنتر ) ، واختفت معه رسالة جيسوب الأصلية الي الأبد ، دون أن تتوصل التحقيقات المكثفة التي أجرتها الشرطة الي جثته أو حطام سيارته أو أدني أثر له .. بل و دون أي سبب سوي أنه تعدي حدوده في السعي خلف تجربة فيلادلفيا ، والعمل علي سبر أغوارها وكشف أسرارها ..

وباختفاء ( جون كاربنتر ) أسدل الستار علي تلك التجربة المذهلة ، ولم يعد هناك من يتحدث عنها .. بجدية علي الأقل ..

وعلي الرغم من أن كتاب ( تشارلز بيرلتز ) قد صدر في ثلاث عشرة طبعة حتي الآن ، إلا أن الاهتمام بتجربة فيلادلفيا قد تناقص عمليا ، حتي اقتصر الأمر علي قرائتها ، والانبهار بما حققته ، نظريا علي الأقل ..

ومازال هناك علماء يصرون علي أن هذا ممكن ..

وآخرون يستنكرونه بشدة ..

ومازالت هناك عشرات الأسئلة المطروحة ..

هل حدثت تجربة فيلادلفيا بالفعل ؟!

وماذا كانت نتائجها بالضبط ؟!

ولماذا التستر الشديد عليها ؟!

صحيح أن أحدا لا يعرف جواب تلك الأسئلة ، ولا حتي الاسم الحقيقي للتجربة ، في ملفات البحرية الأمريكية السرية ، ولكنها تحولت في الأذهان الي اسطورة غامضة ..

أسطورة حدثت في فيلادلفيا ، في أكتوبر 1943 ..

أسطورة تجربة ..

رهيبة جدا .........


هذا الموضوع منقول من موسوعة ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


----------



## قلم حر (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

موضوع مثير .
شكرا جزيلا .
ستتم قرائته بتفصيل أكتر لاحقا  ( أنا قريت ربعه بس ) لضيق الوقت .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

موضوع جميل جدا 
وافتكر ان اجماع عدد كبير على حدوث التجربة يمكن اعتباره دليل على حدوثها 
بس بالنسبة للبحارة اللى كانوا على السفينة افتكر ان من الممكن فعلا يكونوا اخترقوا ابعاد اخرى او من الممكن ان يكون المجال الكهرومغناطيسى أثر عليهم 
شكرا جدا على الموضوع المفيد فعلا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Messias (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

فعلا ممكن يكون حصل 

دلواقتى اللى بيستخدموا الأختراعات دى و فى سريه تامه هما السحره و أشهرهم كريس و كوبرفيلد 

شكرا لمرورك قلم حر و نونو جير

و ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## joseph wadee (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

*قصة مثيرة حقا  واعتعقد انها حقيقة فعلا .لما يتمتع به الجيش الامريكى من اختراعات وابتكارات عسكرية رهيبة.يكاد منها ان يكون صعب  ومحرم استعماله.وانا اثق دائما فى الجيش الامريكى بانه يستخدم هذه الاسلحة فى الدفاع عن النفس وردع دول خطيرة تحاول ان تمتلك مثل هذه الاسلحة الخطيرة.مستخدمتا هذه الاختراعات فى ايزاء البشرية.
لكن دعونا ان ندعوا الله ان يحفظ  الجيش الامريكى وكل جيوش العالم التى تحاول ان تحافظ على النظام فى العالم وان تحفظ هذه الاختراعات والاسلحة القوية فى مأمن ولا تستخدم بلا داعى.والرب هو الحافظ لنا وترسنا. امين:smil6:*


----------



## kajo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

مثييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا 


ايه الجمال ده

ان شاء الله قريب الساحر  كاجو


----------



## اميره فيكتور (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

تجربه مثيه جدا حدا
لكن ما يدهشنى حقا
البشر
فكيف سمح اينيشتين لنفسه ان يجرى تجربه على بشر 
حقا الانسان ليس له قيمه عند الانسان بقدر ما له قيمه عند الله الكلى الحنان
الذى اخلى ذاته اخذا شكل العبد ليفدى البشريه
والانسان فى اختراعته واحساسه بذاته وعقله يسمح لنفسه ان يدمر عقول اخوته فى الانسانيه فما اروعك يا لله فعلا انت عظيم عظيم يا الله


----------



## Messias (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )*

joseph wadee *و اميره فيكتور و كاجو* 

على مروركم بالموضوع و ردودكم الجميله 



*فكيف سمح اينيشتين لنفسه ان يجرى تجربه على بشر *

*العلم له ضحايا و ممكن نسميهم فئران التجارب ! *


*كاجو ابقى اعزمنى على اول عرض عرض ليك ماتنسنيش :Love_Mailbox::yahoo:*


----------

